# Rede Agrometeorológica D.R.Agricultura e Pescas Algarve



## Vince (25 Jan 2008 às 23:50)

Rede Agro-Meteorológica automática da DRAPALG
SAGRALG - Sistema Agrometeorológico para a Gestão da Rega no Algarve

http://www.draalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43
(não funciona bem em Firefox)

*Estações:*

- Alcantarilha
- Alte
- Arrochela
- Cacela
- Maragota
- Messines
- Norinha
- Patacão
- Portimão
- Tavira


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2008 às 11:46)

Também é um serviço publico?!

Chego à conclusão que afinal existem estações meteorológicas espalhadas por todos os cantinhos de Portugal. No entanto, o IM só possui uma pequena percentagem delas.

Deveria de haver uma forma de o IM ter acesso a todos os dados destas estações


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2008 às 13:11)

Protesto, será que a estação da Maragota fica mesmo no concelho de Tavira é que a Maragota pertence ao concelho de Olhão

Uma coisa é certa a precipitação bate certo com a minha já que a Maragota fica a 12 kms de Olhão


----------



## Tiago (12 Fev 2008 às 13:17)

A estação da Maragota fica no concelho de Tavira, junto à linha de fronteira entre os dois concelhos (estrada neste ponto), mais precisamente na Quinta da Maragota.


----------

